# We are a country wusses!



## Puck it (Feb 12, 2016)

Do not go outside unless you have to was on the news because it is cold 

Discuss


----------



## Edd (Feb 12, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Discuss



Haven't seen the news but it will be, in fact, pretty cold. It's been a mild winter so it sort of passes for news given our incredibly low standards. Most folks dig warm weather. It doesn't necessarily make them wusses.


----------



## dlague (Feb 12, 2016)

I say get out and ski if you can talk the rest of your family into it!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 12, 2016)

I don't know about you guys, but the temperature swings never put me in good health.

I always feel under the weather when it goes from the 50s one week into the teens the next.


----------



## skibumski (Feb 12, 2016)

I'll be layering up and hopefully enjoying unusually short lift lines for a holiday weekend tomorrow. Bring on more of these news stories!


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 12, 2016)

Saw on the news today that NYC canceled some sort of ICE festival in central park tomorrow, because it will be 0 F degrees !! Yes, we have become a nation of wusses.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 12, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Do not go outside unless you have to was on the news because it is cold
> 
> Discuss



Either you've been hanging with Scotty a little too much or you're really digging whatever  pain meds the docs gave you for your injury


----------



## Jully (Feb 12, 2016)

Scruffy said:


> Saw on the news today that NYC canceled some sort of ICE festival in central park tomorrow, because it will be 0 F degrees !! Yes, we have become a nation of wusses.



That's just sad... I find the cold refreshing. Love walking outside in the morning to some nice cold air!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 12, 2016)

It's all relative.  I'll be fine this weekend and "tuff".

However; throw a 85 degree day at me with 90% humidity?

 You'll find me hoveled indoors naked in front of an AC unit.  

I am a way bigger wuss in the heat and humidity than the average whiney New Englander is in the cold.


----------



## Tin (Feb 12, 2016)

Says the man who can't ski because of a few broken bones. Bones, who needs bones to ski? Suck it up!


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 12, 2016)

Tin said:


> Says the man who can't ski because of a few broken bones. Bones, who needs bones to ski? Suck it up!



Shit, you can get that stuff replaced with titanium these days anyway!


----------



## Puck it (Feb 13, 2016)

jrmagic said:


> Either you've been hanging with Scotty a little too much or you're really digging whatever  pain meds the docs gave you for your injury


one handed typing doesn't help.


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 13, 2016)

New Englanders are supposed to be tough! Im off to play pond hockey on an island. "Stay inside", my ass. 

Definitely getting worse. I couldn't believe how the whole Boston area shut down for 3-4" of blower snow on a weekday!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 13, 2016)

jrmagic said:


> Either you've been hanging with Scotty a little too much or you're really digging whatever  pain meds the docs gave you for your injury


I have no problem skiing or being outside in the cold. I am glad and I bet their lot more people who your friends with in real life who hang with Mary just don't tell you because of these stupid ideas people have about Cannibus.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 13, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> I have no problem skiing or being outside in the cold. I am glad and I bet their lot more people who your friends with in real life who *hang with Mary *just don't tell you because of these stupid ideas people have about Cannibus.



The way you type I just assume you're permanently attached to Mary!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 13, 2016)

I usually due it on purpose. I have learning disability. I could type 100% correctly all the time with with words spelled out on the screen for me but that would nottttt be scootty language lol.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Los (Feb 13, 2016)

It's brutally cold at cannon today. It's fine at the base, but on the mountain it's unbearable. Having said that I'm hearing and seeing plenty of people who don't seem to be having a problem. Maybe I need a new face mask or something.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 13, 2016)

Los said:


> It's brutally cold at cannon today. It's fine at the base, but on the mountain it's unbearable. Having said that I'm hearing and seeing plenty of people who don't seem to be having a problem. Maybe I need a new face mask or something.



We're here ! Over heating at the moment and at be bar   ! Awesome conditions !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (Feb 13, 2016)

Just got word that Gunstock is dead. Presumably due to cold. That's bad for this particular weekend. Gunstock usually kills it on any Saturday.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 13, 2016)

Bene288 said:


> New Englanders are supposed to be tough! Im off to play pond hockey on an island. "Stay inside", my ass.
> 
> Definitely getting worse. I couldn't believe how the whole Boston area shut down for 3-4" of blower snow on a weekday!



Our first pond hockey day will be monday.. This weather blows


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## nhskier1969 (Feb 13, 2016)

Edd said:


> Just got word that Gunstock is dead. Presumably due to cold. That's bad for this particular weekend. Gunstock usually kills it on any Saturday.



Skied with the wife and Kids at SB today till 2p.  Mid-Mountain was at -16 below at the time and -18 below at the top.  Great snow, just keep moving and you stay warm.


----------



## dlague (Feb 13, 2016)

Ya my family did not want to go skiing based on news reports that wind chills were going to be -27 today.  F'n news blew it.  Slept in and got up leisurely this morning stepped outside around 10 and whoa it was nice out?  WTF!  I kept complaining that we should have gone skiing today.  Was not winning point with the wife.  She was a little upset too that the weather report was so far off.  Suggested going tomorrow but that will be the peak of the cold temps.  So two days lost.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 13, 2016)

Dave it will be a ghost town tomorrow it was dead today. Top to bottom runs and the Tram is your friend. Chairs were brutal ..... Tram was nice. Conditions are worth it. Front 5 under the guns =nice 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 13, 2016)

Skied almost all day today! We'll see if I make it out tomorrow morning in -17


----------



## Abubob (Feb 13, 2016)

Today would have been a warm up last year. 

Last night a friend was giving me advice on how to avoid frozen pipes because of what a mutual friend told him. He said there was supposed to be wind chills of -65. I laughed and said "Where? Mt Washington?" I can only guess the information received by another friend came from WMUR  or The Weather Channel fear mongers.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 13, 2016)

Scruffy said:


> Saw on the news today that NYC canceled some sort of ICE festival in central park tomorrow, because it will be 0 F degrees !! Yes, we have become a nation of wusses.


This. Oh the Irony...


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 13, 2016)

Scruffy said:


> Saw on the news today that NYC canceled some sort of ICE festival in central park tomorrow, because it will be 0 F degrees !! Yes, we have become a nation of wusses.



NYer's get what they deserve with De Blasio.  They want a daddy, they got it.  I went skiing today. It was cold, it was windy (and snowy at times with a couple of good bursts in the am).  Good PP and some nice choices of bumps today (Rocket ROTD).  My fingers pay the price of frostbite when young as the pain gets to me. After lunch it kind of got pleasant for a while in the sun but once that dropped so did the temps.  Probably will skip tomorrow and sleep.   

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 13, 2016)

Wuss here.







Being I can pick my days I'll pass.


----------



## Edd (Feb 14, 2016)

Canyon quad at Killington on hold today for exposure. Never heard that one before.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 14, 2016)

A little brisk at Mount Snow this AM (I took the picture at 7:45AM on my back deck) and that doesn't even account for the 15-20mph winds!! Weather Channel is saying the wind chill in the area is -46!

Think I'll wait until noon or so to go grab a few turns


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Smellytele (Feb 14, 2016)

drjeff said:


> A little brisk at Mount Snow this AM (I took the picture at 7:45AM on my back deck) and that doesn't even account for the 15-20mph winds!! Weather Channel is saying the wind chill in the area is -46!
> 
> Think I'll wait until noon or so to go grab a few turns


Only -10 here and I am still waiting to this afternoon to catch a few runs


----------



## Bumpsis (Feb 14, 2016)

9 am, a few miles from Sugarloaf, temp:-12 *F, windchill: - 23*F. This may be a good XC day. On the mountain only King Pine is on wind hold... hmm..


----------



## nhskier1969 (Feb 14, 2016)

Bumpsis said:


> 9 am, a few miles from Sugarloaf, temp:-12 *F, windchill: - 23*F. This may be a good XC day. On the mountain only King Pine is on wind hold... hmm..



Leaving gatehouse lodge at Sugarbush.  I guess I should have worn a neck warmer


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 14, 2016)

Looked at the temp at Greek this morning, -18°, thought about blowing today off, glad I didn't, sun's been out all morning, winds seem less than yesterday, not terrible. In the bar now, skied from 9:30 till 11:00, toes are a little cold, that's about it. Oh, couldn't light my morning bowl on the lift, cheap ass dollar store lighters, it works for shit even when it isn't frigid, time to upgrade, matches would probably be a good backup for days like today.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 14, 2016)

Edd said:


> Canyon quad at Killington on hold today for exposure. Never heard that one before.



K has used exposure as a reason a lift is closed before. Sugarbush closes Slidebrook all the time because of exposure, I'm sure it's closed today.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 14, 2016)

I must admit this weekend's cold temps had me feeling a little Randy.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Feb 15, 2016)

4aprice said:


> I went skiing today. It was cold, it was windy (and snowy at times with a couple of good bursts in the am).  Good PP and some nice choices of bumps today (Rocket ROTD).  My fingers pay the price of frostbite when young as the pain gets to me. After lunch it kind of got pleasant for a while in the sun but once that dropped so did the temps.  Probably will skip tomorrow and sleep.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



we were on our way up yesterday, about 20 minutes from home, when the program director called and advised us to reconsider...even though we've done single digit F temps with no issues, given the possibility of crazy wind chill i deferred to his better judgment


----------



## jimk (Feb 15, 2016)

-114 windchill on Whiteface on Sat night.  That's serious.
I rarely ski on Pres Weekend for crowd/cost avoidance reasons.  But this year must admit I got to avoid cold temps too, which we're having even down here in mid-Atlantic.  
I love all skiing, East, West, North, South.  In recent years I've been able to ski out west quite a bit.  I gotta tell you, 20 degs out there feels like 45 degs in the East.  I hate to spread this wormlike wussie talk, but it's true.  It must be the low humidity and the the more intense high altitude sunshine??  It just feels different.  The other thing that drives you nuts in the Northeast is it can be 4 degs one day and 44 degs and raining the next.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 15, 2016)

spring_mountain_high said:


> we were on our way up yesterday, about 20 minutes from home, when the program director called and advised us to reconsider...even though we've done single digit F temps with no issues, given the possibility of crazy wind chill i deferred to his better judgment



Jim:  

I skipped yesterday.  Saturday was cold, but the conditions were really good (and zero crowds).  Hopefully this weeks weather doesn't do too much damage.  They've been doing a good job of resurfacing but how long do they continue to do so?  From here next weekend looks springlike (I won't complain about that unless they really melt down)



jimk said:


> -114 windchill on Whiteface on Sat night.  That's serious.
> I rarely ski on Pres Weekend for crowd/cost avoidance reasons.  But this year must admit I got to avoid cold temps too, which we're having even down here in mid-Atlantic.
> I love all skiing, East, West, North, South.  In recent years I've been able to ski out west quite a bit.  I gotta tell you, 20 degs out there feels like 45 degs in the East.  I hate to spread this wormlike wussie talk, but it's true.  It must be the low humidity and the the more intense high altitude sunshine??  It just feels different.  The other thing that drives you nuts in the Northeast is it can be 4 degs one day and 44 degs and raining the next.



Jim: You hitting on all the points that have my wife and I looking at a 5-7 year plan of going west.  The combination of last year and this year have just been selling that idea big time.  Last year the snow was great here but the cold got to us as my wife got badly frost bitten on a stupid cold day at Burke.  We went west (Which was supposed to be horrible but was still better then back east) and it was so nice to ski in the 30's and come down the canyons to 60+ weather where we could just walk out in swim trunks to the hot tub.  That plus the beginning of this season (I didn't start skiing until Jan 24th) which in my opinion was what it must be like to live in the deep south.  Its all adding up to that move one of these days.

BTW Really enjoyed your reports on your safari last season and your Aspen report this year.  Live that dream.

Alex'

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------

